# 528 relay's???



## smoker9000 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey everybody,
I'm new to bimmers, and I just bought an 83 528e, didn't run so I got it dirt cheap.
I have tracked the problem down to the fuel pump, it's not getting juice neither is the fuse, so my question is witch relay is witch under the hood, any body got pics or diagrams?
Or can you just tell me??? Any help would be appriciated. Thanks


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Just moving for some hopefully better visibility since we don't have a spot for sub E34 BMWs! Sorry!


----------



## ul00173 (Oct 30, 2005)

*try Midwest motor sports*

I just had my 1983 528e in the shop for starting problems. Tracked to two relays. Leo at Midwest motor sports can give you the answer you need...in Chicago...give them a call, but I warn you that getting them on the phone can be a challenge at times....847-998-9150 in Deerfield, IL. good luck My car has 350k miles on it, looks bad, but runs like NEW.


----------

